# Baby Tarantulas!



## Tom

Check this out:



I'm officially a tarantula breeder now! This species is called the "Green bottle blue" tarantula. Chromatopelma cyanopubescens. I got the mom May of last year and the male a month or two after that. They reached maturity fairly quickly and here is the result! They really look like this. These are not photoshopped pics.
This is Dad:



Mom:



This is one of the few tarantula species that is colorful and simply gorgeous at all life stages. Most species are brownish/grayish as babies and get colorful as they mature, and some are gorgeous little babies and turn into brownish/grayish adults. In some species only one sex or the other gets pretty. In this species, both sexes are gorgeous from hatchling to adult, male and female. They are super easy keepers. They come from Venezuela and like DRY conditions. Dry substrate, low humidity. They just need a little water bowl. They tolerate heat well, and they are always hungry. I hate picky spiders. These guys always eat for me. They are a great "beginner" species, and also great for advanced keepers who just like a colorful pretty spider.

Let's talk tarantulas! Anyone else into arachnids? I have 182 new reasons to talk about spiders!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow! Thats a lot of spider webs!

What do they normally eat?


----------



## Tom

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow! Thats a lot of spider webs!
> 
> What do they normally eat?


Yes. This species is a heavy webber.

They eat insects. Roaches are best, but crickets and other things work too.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Very Pretty, I still have the just the one and not planning on getting anymore. How long before you have to separate the youngsters ?


----------



## Sleppo

While I can appreciate their beauty and understand the importance of arachnids, that's a big fat HELL NO!

Good luck with them!


----------



## Tom

Turtulas-Len said:


> Very Pretty, I still have the just the one and not planning on getting anymore. How long before you have to separate the youngsters ?



What species have you got Len?

I separated them all right after that picture was taken:


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Never got into arachnids but those are some beautiful tarantulas you got there


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I need to get one from you and let it loose in my garage.
The roaches are taking over.
At least those spiders are cool.
Are they at all dangerous?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tom said:


> What species have you got Len?
> 
> I separated them all right after that picture was taken:
> View attachment 278961
> 
> 
> View attachment 278960


Wow.
That's nuts


----------



## KarenSoCal

Such a lovely couple...[emoji33]
Honestly, Tom, you know how I am about big spiders. But the colors on these makes them one step closer to bearable.

I don't know if it is difficult to breed them, but congrats on your success! [emoji887]


----------



## jsheffield

Tom said:


> Check this out:
> View attachment 278953
> 
> 
> I'm officially a tarantula breeder now! This species is called the "Green bottle blue" tarantula. Chromatopelma cyanopubescens. I got the mom May of last year and the male a month or two after that. They reached maturity fairly quickly and here is the result! They really look like this. These are not photoshopped pics.
> This is Dad:
> View attachment 278954
> 
> 
> Mom:
> View attachment 278955
> 
> 
> This is one of the few tarantula species that is colorful and simply gorgeous at all life stages. Most species are brownish/grayish as babies and get colorful as they mature, and some are gorgeous little babies and turn into brownish/grayish adults. In some species only one sex or the other gets pretty. In this species, both sexes are gorgeous from hatchling to adult, male and female. They are super easy keepers. They come from Venezuela and like DRY conditions. Dry substrate, low humidity. They just need a little water bowl. They tolerate heat well, and they are always hungry. I hate picky spiders. These guys always eat for me. They are a great "beginner" species, and also great for advanced keepers who just like a colorful pretty spider.
> 
> Let's talk tarantulas! Anyone else into arachnids? I have 182 new reasons to talk about spiders!




Spectacular beasts!

J


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Tom said:


> What species have you got Len?
> 
> I separated them all right after that picture was taken:
> View attachment 278961
> 
> 
> View attachment 278960


After I posted I figured you probably had separated them already because you knew how many there were.This is a old pic of Polly,

she is 15 years old now. You truly are a Bug Wrangler. (i saw it on TV)


----------



## Ben02

That’s cool Tom! 

Mexican Red knees are my favourite species. How much do you sell the babies for?


----------



## wellington

They are very pretty. But you are totally nuts lol. What in the world are you going to do with 182 of them? Are they that easy to get rid of? Feeding, holy cow, how long does it take to feed each one. I'm tired just thinking about it.
Congrats and good luck unloading them.


----------



## Maro2Bear

I’m guessing they can be shipped easily around the US? Very cool, hard to believe Len’s is that old.


----------



## wccmog10

That is awesome @Tom, congratulations. @Turtulas-Len I like the red knees too. 

I’ve got about a dozen of the terrestrial species. Varying sizes from slings to adult sizes. Redknees, firelegs, salmon pink bird eater, curly hair, Brazilian white knee, rose hair and a few others. I really enjoy keeping them. I’d like to breed some of them one day, but I’m gonna need a game plan. I knew they had lots of baby’s, but actually seeing a photo of all the deli cups is a little intimidating...


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Tom said:


> Check this out:
> View attachment 278953
> 
> 
> I'm officially a tarantula breeder now! This species is called the "Green bottle blue" tarantula. Chromatopelma cyanopubescens. I got the mom May of last year and the male a month or two after that. They reached maturity fairly quickly and here is the result! They really look like this. These are not photoshopped pics.
> This is Dad:
> View attachment 278954
> 
> 
> Mom:
> View attachment 278955
> 
> 
> This is one of the few tarantula species that is colorful and simply gorgeous at all life stages. Most species are brownish/grayish as babies and get colorful as they mature, and some are gorgeous little babies and turn into brownish/grayish adults. In some species only one sex or the other gets pretty. In this species, both sexes are gorgeous from hatchling to adult, male and female. They are super easy keepers. They come from Venezuela and like DRY conditions. Dry substrate, low humidity. They just need a little water bowl. They tolerate heat well, and they are always hungry. I hate picky spiders. These guys always eat for me. They are a great "beginner" species, and also great for advanced keepers who just like a colorful pretty spider.
> 
> Let's talk tarantulas! Anyone else into arachnids? I have 182 new reasons to talk about spiders!


Eeeek! Spiders..[emoji32]


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy

Super cool! I to am wondering what they go for


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tom must be busy microchipping and herding them all!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Maro2Bear said:


> Tom must be busy microchipping and herding them all!


Funny.
I pictured the shelf unit falling over and him chasing down all of those spiders.
102, 103, 104....


----------



## Maro2Bear

So, I jumped over to the TarantulaForum - and @Tom has a nice thread going there as well on this latest success sith plenty of pix. Ive tried to create an account, just waiting on the “confirmstion email” which seems to have gone into thin air.

Who knew there were so many types of Tarantulas!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> So, I jumped over to the TarantulaForum - and @Tom has a nice thread going there as well on this latest success sith plenty of pix. Ive tried to create an account, just waiting on the “confirmstion email” which seems to have gone into thin air.
> 
> Who knew there were so many types of Tarantulas!


I just checked the Tarantula forum and "maro2bear" is a member.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I just checked the Tarantula forum and "maro2bear" is a member.



Thanks Yvonne - Yes, it’s just not letting me add any comments, etc. It says that I have insufficient priviledges to reply. 

Tks for checking!


----------



## Tom

I timed how long it takes to feed them all and I took some close up pics:






It takes about 1:30 for every four cups. That will be about an hour and ten minutes. Not as bad as I thought.


----------



## Tom

Maro2Bear said:


> Who knew there were so many types of Tarantulas!



Gotta collect them all! I've got about 50 of them now. 

...well plus another 182 babies now...


----------



## Dovey

Tom said:


> Check this out:
> View attachment 278953
> 
> 
> I'm officially a tarantula breeder now! This species is called the "Green bottle blue" tarantula. Chromatopelma cyanopubescens. I got the mom May of last year and the male a month or two after that. They reached maturity fairly quickly and here is the result! They really look like this. These are not photoshopped pics.
> This is Dad:
> View attachment 278954
> 
> 
> Mom:
> View attachment 278955
> 
> 
> This is one of the few tarantula species that is colorful and simply gorgeous at all life stages. Most species are brownish/grayish as babies and get colorful as they mature, and some are gorgeous little babies and turn into brownish/grayish adults. In some species only one sex or the other gets pretty. In this species, both sexes are gorgeous from hatchling to adult, male and female. They are super easy keepers. They come from Venezuela and like DRY conditions. Dry substrate, low humidity. They just need a little water bowl. They tolerate heat well, and they are always hungry. I hate picky spiders. These guys always eat for me. They are a great "beginner" species, and also great for advanced keepers who just like a colorful pretty spider.
> 
> Let's talk tarantulas! Anyone else into arachnids? I have 182 new reasons to talk about spiders!


Beauty!!! I'm also a tarantula keeper, although not a breeder at this point. Too many tiny vials to feed! However, I am in New River Arizona, which is ground zero for the famous New River Rust Rump Desert Blonde (Aphonopelma chalcodes). So I've got that going for me....


----------



## Srmcclure

So, I am terrified of all spiders/tarantulas (Cuz I'm a big sissy) and even though I can say those are SUPER PRETTY, they still sent a few good shivers down my spine! Good luck with taking care of all your babies! I wish I was braver and could do things like that! Scorpions and mantis I can do, but too chicken for spiders lol. I'm just weird i guess lol


----------



## JoeWells

Ok Tom. So how many different types of animals do you deal with? It seems like every month you post about a new or different venture. Your truly an amazing dude. Busiest guy I’ve ever heard of, bar none. Do you have a number? Let’s say current and then all time


----------



## Tom

JoeWells said:


> Ok Tom. So how many different types of animals do you deal with? It seems like every month you post about a new or different venture. Your truly an amazing dude. Busiest guy I’ve ever heard of, bar none. Do you have a number? Let’s say current and then all time


My job is training animals for film and tv. Well... that was my job up until the government decided to end it last week...

All I do all day every day is work with animals. I have my own collection. My company has a whole bunch, and I work with lots of other animal providing companies, friends, and individuals that also have their own bunch of animals. There aren't too many that we can't get. I've done jobs with ants, roaches, worms, fish, chelonians, elephants, giraffes, zebra, a rhino, sloth, raccoons, ferrets, armadillos, wolves, lion, tiger, and bears, oh my, baboons, capuchins, chimps, orangutans, all types of snakes, all types of lizards, all types of spiders, butterflies, all types of birds from canaries to vultures, to eagles, to ostrich and emu, ravens, penguins, flamingoes, alligators, horses, goats, pigs, cows, rats, camels, kangaroos, foxes, beavers, porcupines, rabbits, alpaca, sheep, ducks, chickens, turkeys, mice, prairie dogs, wood chucks, skunks, skinks, leopards, servals, lynx, binturongs, hornbills, Gila monsters, crabs, eels, wax worms, bees, cats, attack dogs, deer, llama, wildebeest, geese, water buffalo, brahman bulls... I know there are more. I've been doing it every day since 1996. Its a job, hobby, career, pastime, interest, and passion all-in-one. If I didn't do it for a living, I'd definitely be some sort of weird hoarder.

So no, I don't have any idea what the number would be. Its got to be in the hundreds of species and thousands of individuals over the last 25 years.


----------



## bouaboua

My skin crawl......


----------



## Srmcclure

Oh wow!! How on earth did you land a dream job like that!?


----------



## Srmcclure

I've been around and handled a few of those; my moms friend growing up worked for our zoo and handled the rhinos and etc, but owned some really cool things herself and lots of my family/family friends own various farms with random cool creatures, but no where near that amount of creatures! I think my favorite would have to be the giant fruit bat I got to take care of for a little bit! So jealous!!


----------



## JoeWells

Tom said:


> My job is training animals for film and tv. Well... that was my job up until the government decided to end it last week...
> 
> All I do all day every day is work with animals. I have my own collection. My company has a whole bunch, and I work with lots of other animal providing companies, friends, and individuals that also have their own bunch of animals. There aren't too many that we can't get. I've done jobs with ants, roaches, worms, fish, chelonians, elephants, giraffes, zebra, a rhino, sloth, raccoons, ferrets, armadillos, wolves, lion, tiger, and bears, oh my, baboons, capuchins, chimps, orangutans, all types of snakes, all types of lizards, all types of spiders, butterflies, all types of birds from canaries to vultures, to eagles, to ostrich and emu, ravens, penguins, flamingoes, alligators, horses, goats, pigs, cows, rats, camels, kangaroos, foxes, beavers, porcupines, rabbits, alpaca, sheep, ducks, chickens, turkeys, mice, prairie dogs, wood chucks, skunks, skinks, leopards, servals, lynx, binturongs, hornbills, Gila monsters, crabs, eels, wax worms, bees, cats, attack dogs, deer, llama, wildebeest, geese, water buffalo, brahman bulls... I know there are more. I've been doing it every day since 1996. Its a job, hobby, career, pastime, interest, and passion all-in-one. If I didn't do it for a living, I'd definitely be some sort of weird hoarder.
> 
> So no, I don't have any idea what the number would be. Its got to be in the hundreds of species and thousands of individuals over the last 25 years.


Hahaha! That’s CRAZY! What an interesting life. I bet you were a kid who had frog in your pocket at all times. Super cool man. I’m jealous


----------



## Tom

Srmcclure said:


> I've been around and handled a few of those; my moms friend growing up worked for our zoo and handled the rhinos and etc, but owned some really cool things herself and lots of my family/family friends own various farms with random cool creatures, but no where near that amount of creatures! I think my favorite would have to be the giant fruit bat I got to take care of for a little bit! So jealous!!


Oh I forgot bats, chinchillas, guinea pigs, hamsters, mantids, finches, frogs, salamanders, beetles...

When I was a kid and people asked what I wanted to be when I grew up, my standard answer was: "I want to do as little work for as much money as possible." Boy did I find it! It all just sort of happened. I went to work in pet shops as soon as I was old enough, became a dog trainer in my late teens, did wholesale tropical fish after high school, and discovered the movie business while in college in an Exotic Animal Training and Management program that I'd found.


----------



## Tom

JoeWells said:


> Hahaha! That’s CRAZY! What an interesting life. I bet you were a kid who had frog in your pocket at all times. Super cool man. I’m jealous


No WAY! Wrong conditions for a frog in my pocket. I kept them in a variety of glass tanks. And I'd raise upside of the tad poles I'd find, head start them, and re-release them where I'd found them. My poor mother...


----------



## Turtulas-Len

How many times have you appeared on TV or in a movie while working? I've seen you once.


----------



## Srmcclure

So question, what was the most difficult animal for you to work with? It can be for any reason. That just all sounds so awesome! 
And sorry to here about the temp no work. I'm a groomer and I'm non essential too. Kinda hurts your feelers lol.


----------



## Tom

Turtulas-Len said:


> How many times have you appeared on TV or in a movie while working? I've seen you once.


Dozens of times, but I'm usually stunt doubling some other character and you aren't supposed to be able to see that its not them. If you go frame by frame in "Spiderman 3" at the part where the dog knocks the Sandman up against the fence while he's escaping from the plant, you can clearly see my face for just a second. Same with the pitbull attack on "No Country for Old Men". That was my first Oscar winner that I know of. I did a dog attack on The Walking Dead, but I was wearing a mask. That laired last season. I just did one recently where I am a K9 cop and they just made me a character, but I'm not allowed to share details until after the episode airs. They always make us sign an NDA now.

Every once in a while they interview me as an "animal expert", or the animal trainer on a show for behind the scenes stuff. Friends and family have called me on those occasionally. I did one for the history channel about what would dogs do if the human race just disappeared one day. I did one with the "Ancient Aliens" guy about bombardier beetles.

I get a stack of SAG residual checks every month. Most of them are for a few dollars or a few cents, but I just got my first one for one penny. I get paid again and again for jobs I did more than 20 years ago. Its usually very small dollar amounts, but it adds up over time, and it pays my union dues at the least. When I die, that residual money will go to my next of kin. When they die, it will go to their next of kin. Its kind of cool.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Interesting info....tks Tom.


----------



## Srmcclure

The crazy haired guy in ancient aliens!? Hahahaha!that's awesome! If you see him again ask what gel he uses! ?
And that is really cool!


----------



## Tom

Srmcclure said:


> So question, what was the most difficult animal for you to work with? It can be for any reason. That just all sounds so awesome!
> And sorry to here about the temp no work. I'm a groomer and I'm non essential too. Kinda hurts your feelers lol.


My least favorites are Ostrich, kangaroo and zebra.

Ostrich are just big dumb, aggressive birds. Their eyeballs are bigger than their brain. After a day of working with one of those, you feel like you've played in an NFL game. You have to struggle, push and shove them all around all day and try not to get kicked, or let them kill themselves. Its no fun. We consider it a good day if the bird and the trainers all get home safely.

Kangaroos are relatively easy to handle, but because no one understands them or has any experience actually handling them they don't understand why we manhandle them the way we have to. It just looks bad, even though it isn't bad at all for us or for them. You get a lot of "Awwwwwe... The poor thing..." You have to lead them by the wrists, or with a collar around their chest and a leash, or guide them by their tail. Usually its all of the above depending on where you are and where you need to get them to go. They don't "lead" like a dog or a goat. They just flail around, never understanding or even beginning to grasp the concept of "Hey. It would be a lot easier if I just walked along nicely with these people who feed and care for me every day..." None of this bothers the animal at all, and we would never hurt them or allow them to be hurt, but people just don't understand because no one has ever laid hands on a living kangaroo and tried to move them around. They are utterly untrainable and always want to do the opposite of what you want them to do. To say they are like a big dumb giant rabbit would be an insult to rabbits.

Zebra are either in full panic escape mode, or full on attack the human mode. There is a razors edge fine line in the middle of those two extremes that we try to keep them on, but man, it is dicey. Zebras aren't stupid. They are constantly trying to figure out how to kill you to get away from you, or just to make you dead. They want to hurt you and they know how. Its like a chess game and you have to be thinking two or three moves ahead. When you touch them they are always tensed up like a coiled spring just waiting to explode. They just don't relax. This makes sense when you think about how and where they live. Relax for one second on the African plains, and a host of predators will be upon you in an instant, or your herd mates will usurp your standing in the dominate hierarchy. They can't just stand with you and be cool and let you pet them like a horse. It sucks.

Conversely, my favorites would be baboons, reptiles and dogs.


----------



## Srmcclure

Hahaha I've actually watched someone handle a kangaroo and she did it by the tail and I remember thinking that's probably really smart. Out of kicking range lol. And there is a 'nature park' here in Oklahoma and you can drive through on a path and they have an area that has both ostrich and zebras together. Both were nuts! My mom's bf at the time was an idiot and said he was going to pet the zebra and he got his arm chomped really bad (he deserved it) and my nana got chased by an ostrich ? it said dont get out, but you can't tell my nana anything and she 'needed' to close/open(can't remember)a little side SUV window and the ostrich locked eyes and took off after her!! 
Baboons are crazy smart but aren't they a little bad tempered?


----------



## Tom

Srmcclure said:


> Baboons are crazy smart but aren't they a little bad tempered?


Sort of... It depends on many variables. Old world monkeys can be aggressive, but it is within a certain framework of "rules" that they all follow. Understand and work within those rules, and you'll have no problem. Violate the rules and you'll be disciplined by any animals that see themselves as higher than you in the dominance hierarchy. I've primarily worked with adult females and a little bit with a few babies. I've been around adult males with other trainers handling them. With the females, as soon as you successfully assert yourself as dominant, you can do whatever you want, and they have to accept it. Still, they are always thinking one or two steps ahead, so you have to be thinking two or three steps ahead at all times. They are extremely intelligent and a lot of fun to be around. I've hung out with wild ones in Africa too. That was amazing. Same rules. I had zero problems.


----------



## Srmcclure

Tom said:


> Sort of... It depends on many variables. Old world monkeys can be aggressive, but it is within a certain framework of "rules" that they all follow. Understand and work within those rules, and you'll have no problem.


Ah ok that makes a lot of sense. Working with most creatures is all about understanding boundaries and rules. I guess monkeys/primates make me a little nervous only because they are so similar but at the same time so so different. That is all so amazing! Is there any animal you are afraid of? My example would be I'm in love with sharks, but I can't get into the water with them. They are beautiful, wonderful creatures but I just can't make myself be in their 'backyard'.


----------



## Tom

Srmcclure said:


> Ah ok that makes a lot of sense. Working with most creatures is all about understanding boundaries and rules. I guess monkeys/primates make me a little nervous only because they are so similar but at the same time so so different. That is all so amazing! Is there any animal you are afraid of? My example would be I'm in love with sharks, but I can't get into the water with them. They are beautiful, wonderful creatures but I just can't make myself be in their 'backyard'.


Not all monkeys are the same. New word monkeys like capuchins and spider monkeys have more of a crazy, unpredictable, free for all mindset. They can be fine one minute and going off the next for no apparent reason. My baboon would NEVER do that. My baboon would go off, but it would be totally predictable and understandable, and for an obvious (to me) reason. New world monkeys just rip people up for no apparent reason when they were fine with the person a minute ago. I think they are possessed by demons. Randomly and unpredictably possessed by horrific demons.

Any animal that I'm afraid of? Hmmmm... Not really. Fear subsides with familiarity and understanding. I have a healthy respect for bears and big cats, but I'm not inexplicably afraid of them like some people are with snakes or roaches. I can be around them and work with them, but I never forget what they are and what they are capable of. I have no desire to work around polar bears. There are no living polar bear trainers that I know of. All of them were killed by their own bears. If I were walking around the tundra unprotected with no cover or place to hide and there was a polar bear around, I would be afraid. I can think of plenty of animals that I know to be careful around, but none that I have an irrational or overwhelming fear of. I regularly work with potentially deadly animals, but we are professionals and use appropriate caution, equipment, and techniques to stay safe. I've participated in raising a few big cats from babies, and that really takes any fear away. They still grow up into something that can kill you, and you still have to behave appropriately around them, but that level of familiarity and the relationship really work to remove "fear" from the equation. Respectful and cautious? Yes. Afraid? No.

Sharks are just big fish. I was phobic about them as a kid because I watched "Jaws". My kid is never watching "Jaws". Maybe when she's 35. My reaction to this fear was to study them and learn everything I could. Once I learned the truth about them, began to understand their biology and behavior, raised a few small species in my aquariums, and snorkeled with wild ones, they became a source of fascination and ever more study. At one point I was planning on becoming an ichthyologist for a living. I decided that lifestyle wasn't what I wanted, but never lost my love for or fascination with sharks. I can ID species by their teeth to this day. Now I SCUBA dive with them any chance I get. Fascinating animals.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Tom, congrats on the T babies!

I have 2 tarantulas. A rose hair and red knee hybrid. The female rose hair, Chewbacca, has been in my animal program for about 4 years now and literally thousands of kids (and adults) have held her. Dozens of people have overcome their arachnophobia through her, too. It's amazing. She is amazing! Well, she's the worst eater though. But her docile temperament is unparalleled.
The female red knee, Ruby, eats like a T should and is beautiful. Although I handle her and show her to people, I dont pass her off to others. She just molted a few weeks ago and as she's reaching maturity, she has her "moments".....
I took this photo of her this morning.



Someday I'd love a display wall full of Ts! And maybe I will.

Oh & I just started my own Dubia colony. I keep and breed hissers for the programs but I wanted to try my hand at a dubia colony. I LOVE the dubias. Cant wait til my colony really takes off.


----------



## Tom

Team Gomberg said:


> Tom, congrats on the T babies!
> 
> I have 2 tarantulas. A rose hair and red knee hybrid. The female rose hair, Chewbacca, has been in my animal program for about 4 years now and literally thousands of kids (and adults) have held her. Dozens of people have overcome their arachnophobia through her, too. It's amazing. She is amazing! Well, she's the worst eater though. But her docile temperament is unparalleled.
> The female red knee, Ruby, eats like a T should and is beautiful. Although I handle her and show her to people, I dont pass her off to others. She just molted a few weeks ago and as she's reaching maturity, she has her "moments".....
> I took this photo of her this morning.
> View attachment 289293
> 
> 
> Someday I'd love a display wall full of Ts! And maybe I will.
> 
> Oh & I just started my own Dubia colony. I keep and breed hissers for the programs but I wanted to try my hand at a dubia colony. I LOVE the dubias. Cant wait til my colony really takes off.


Isn't it weird. The roach thing. I have genuine affection for my colonies. I've had my hissers going since 1992. Totally pure line of direct imports.

I view the colony as an entity, and feeding out a bunch of individuals is just colony management. Kind of like a hair cut and a nail trim for a dog. I'm cutting stuff off the dog, but its still my dog. Its such a weird thing, but I do just look at them and admire them.

And yes. I do think the dubias are the most likable of all the species. Super easy to handle. Very inoffensive in every way.


----------



## Denisthetortoise16

Tom said:


> Check this out:
> View attachment 278953
> 
> 
> I'm officially a tarantula breeder now! This species is called the "Green bottle blue" tarantula. Chromatopelma cyanopubescens. I got the mom May of last year and the male a month or two after that. They reached maturity fairly quickly and here is the result! They really look like this. These are not photoshopped pics.
> This is Dad:
> View attachment 278954
> 
> 
> Mom:
> View attachment 278955
> 
> 
> This is one of the few tarantula species that is colorful and simply gorgeous at all life stages. Most species are brownish/grayish as babies and get colorful as they mature, and some are gorgeous little babies and turn into brownish/grayish adults. In some species only one sex or the other gets pretty. In this species, both sexes are gorgeous from hatchling to adult, male and female. They are super easy keepers. They come from Venezuela and like DRY conditions. Dry substrate, low humidity. They just need a little water bowl. They tolerate heat well, and they are always hungry. I hate picky spiders. These guys always eat for me. They are a great "beginner" species, and also great for advanced keepers who just like a colorful pretty spider.
> 
> Let's talk tarantulas! Anyone else into arachnids? I have 182 new reasons to talk about spiders!


Well done! I have heard breeding arachnids can be hard! I’m not really a spider person though.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Tom said:


> Dozens of times, but I'm usually stunt doubling some other character and you aren't supposed to be able to see that its not them. If you go frame by frame in "Spiderman 3" at the part where the dog knocks the Sandman up against the fence while he's escaping from the plant, you can clearly see my face for just a second. Same with the pitbull attack on "No Country for Old Men". That was my first Oscar winner that I know of. I did a dog attack on The Walking Dead, but I was wearing a mask. That laired last season. I just did one recently where I am a K9 cop and they just made me a character, but I'm not allowed to share details until after the episode airs. They always make us sign an NDA now.
> 
> Every once in a while they interview me as an "animal expert", or the animal trainer on a show for behind the scenes stuff. Friends and family have called me on those occasionally. I did one for the history channel about what would dogs do if the human race just disappeared one day. I did one with the "Ancient Aliens" guy about bombardier beetles.
> 
> I get a stack of SAG residual checks every month. Most of them are for a few dollars or a few cents, but I just got my first one for one penny. I get paid again and again for jobs I did more than 20 years ago. Its usually very small dollar amounts, but it adds up over time, and it pays my union dues at the least. When I die, that residual money will go to my next of kin. When they die, it will go to their next of kin. Its kind of cool.


Oh now I know who you are --- SWAT


----------



## Tom

Blackdog1714 said:


> Oh now I know who you are --- SWAT


"I found something!"


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tom said:


> Not all monkeys are the same. New word monkeys like capuchins and spider monkeys have more of a crazy, unpredictable, free for all mindset. They can be fine one minute and going off the next for no apparent reason. My baboon would NEVER do that. My baboon would go off, but it would be totally predictable and understandable, and for an obvious (to me) reason. New world monkeys just rip people up for no apparent reason when they were fine with the person a minute ago. I think they are possessed by demons. Randomly and unpredictably possessed by horrific demons.
> 
> Any animal that I'm afraid of? Hmmmm... Not really. Fear subsides with familiarity and understanding. I have a healthy respect for bears and big cats, but I'm not inexplicably afraid of them like some people are with snakes or roaches. I can be around them and work with them, but I never forget what they are and what they are capable of. I have no desire to work around polar bears. There are no living polar bear trainers that I know of. All of them were killed by their own bears. If I were walking around the tundra unprotected with no cover or place to hide and there was a polar bear around, I would be afraid. I can think of plenty of animals that I know to be careful around, but none that I have an irrational or overwhelming fear of. I regularly work with potentially deadly animals, but we are professionals and use appropriate caution, equipment, and techniques to stay safe. I've participated in raising a few big cats from babies, and that really takes any fear away. They still grow up into something that can kill you, and you still have to behave appropriately around them, but that level of familiarity and the relationship really work to remove "fear" from the equation. Respectful and cautious? Yes. Afraid? No.
> 
> Sharks are just big fish. I was phobic about them as a kid because I watched "Jaws". My kid is never watching "Jaws". Maybe when she's 35. My reaction to this fear was to study them and learn everything I could. Once I learned the truth about them, began to understand their biology and behavior, raised a few small species in my aquariums, and snorkeled with wild ones, they became a source of fascination and ever more study. At one point I was planning on becoming an ichthyologist for a living. I decided that lifestyle wasn't what I wanted, but never lost my love for or fascination with sharks. I can ID species by their teeth to this day. Now I SCUBA dive with them any chance I get. Fascinating animals.


I know a couple polar bear trainers, they really don’t train them just keep them from killing people. The secret is marshmallows, they’re crazy for them. If someone falls in the pen, then they throw marshmallows in the opposite direction while they smuggle the people out. Polar bears are dangerous because in the wild they don’t know when their next meal is, whatever is edible is food for them.


----------



## Yossarian

Really interesting thread. Sounds like a pretty incredible lifestyle.


----------

